# You Tube causes IE to crash !!!!



## billybkool (Sep 22, 2007)

What in the wide, wide world of sports is going on with You Tube ???? Didn't Google just dump close to 200 million bucks into it ?

I've been on You Tube for a year with zero problems but suddenly today, every time I hit 'Browse' to choose a video to upload, IE6 crashes in however many windows it's opened in, one or more...doesn't matter, they all crash. When I try to use their Help forum to email them MY question ( not the predigested pablum they put on their USELESS Help page), it crashes again !!!!! Everything is fine until I try to upload and it causes the IE crash and I've been uploading in the past with ZERO problems. I've tried clearing the cache and re-enabling cookies but nothing helps...any ideas other than a belated piece of advice to Google to hang onto that 165 Million ?????

Thanks


----------



## billybkool (Sep 22, 2007)

I am more lost than ever now and I've been an electronics/data tech since 1972 !!!!! What is OpenH323 and why is MS Error Reporting telling me that the IE crashes are caused by OpenH323 which is primarily a VOIP and conferencing app ??? Even when I press Debug or Send Report, IE crashes but ONLY when trying to upload vids to YouTube...which I do daily without incident.
And yes....I made sure that all Active X controls are enabled and I've done virus scanning.

Ya know, while I was googling for ANY info (because You Tube's Help page is the worst I've ever seen) I came across a site for a silly Nickelodeon cartoon that does nothing but show those cartoons and it literally had over a hundred items on it's FAQ page and YOU TUBE with their 200 million dollars has less than a handful and they have millions of users. They must be buying dope with the money because they're sure not putting it back in the business. Either that or their lawyers have all their money.


----------



## guitar (Jan 15, 2006)

r u uploading [sending video to youtube] or downloading [getting videos from youtube]
its working fine for me in firefox
try this if downloadin go to video of your choice then type in voobys where it says youtube in http window this will send you to voobys where you can press download and it downloads the vid you want just save it as "video name.flv"


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

billybkool said:


> I am more lost than ever now and I've been an electronics/data tech since 1972 !!!!! What is OpenH323 and why is MS Error Reporting telling me that the IE crashes are caused by OpenH323 which is primarily a VOIP and conferencing app ??? Even when I press Debug or Send Report, IE crashes but ONLY when trying to upload vids to YouTube...which I do daily without incident.
> And yes....I made sure that all Active X controls are enabled and I've done virus scanning.
> 
> Ya know, while I was googling for ANY info (because You Tube's Help page is the worst I've ever seen) I came across a site for a silly Nickelodeon cartoon that does nothing but show those cartoons and it literally had over a hundred items on it's FAQ page and YOU TUBE with their 200 million dollars has less than a handful and they have millions of users. They must be buying dope with the money because they're sure not putting it back in the business. Either that or their lawyers have all their money.


I'ved edited your post. Please be careful of your language.


----------



## billybkool (Sep 22, 2007)

Thank you. Sorry about the language. I would have preferred some help but apparently I've stumped the so-called experts.


----------



## billybkool (Sep 22, 2007)

guitar said:


> r u uploading [sending video to youtube] or downloading [getting videos from youtube]
> its working fine for me in firefox
> try this if downloadin go to video of your choice then type in voobys where it says youtube in http window this will send you to voobys where you can press download and it downloads the vid you want just save it as "video name.flv"


I am trying to upload...which I've done plenty of times with no problem until now. You Tube even has a link to use if you're having trouble with the loader but it DOES NOT work...it simply refreshes the page (it may be trying to send an email but I do not use Outlook...period). It's even quit telling me that 'Windows has encountered a problem and needs to shut down'. As soon as I hit Browse to choose the file to upload, the page crashes.

Does no one know what OpenH323 is and why a VOIP app would cause a crash when trying to upload avi's from an SD card to You Tube ? Absolutely no one ?

BTW, the camera is a cheap DXG-506V but it's uploaded to You Tube just fine in the past. I'm a little concerned about the way it names files though. It tags a vid as 'mpeg0001.AVI'. Now is that weird or what ? I've never seen an avi file extension in all caps before and I'm wondering why an avi file would be labelled 'mpegXXXX'. Also, my avi to mpeg conversion app doesn't recognize the format and will not convert the file to mpeg but I'm leaning towards thinking that the file extension may be responsible for that but I could be ( and probably am ) about that.

Like the poster above, a friend of mine suggested I just change browsers; however, when I asked him if his one - year old car that's given him zero problems momentarily stalled getting on the freeway, would he research the problem or simply replace the engine ? Without wanting to offend anyone, that's my answer to this end around, avoidance scheme. It might work but it doesn't help those that experience the problem in the future and besides, I'm an old analog electronics tech and we actually FIX things instead of just scrapping the gear or swapping software. Thanks anyway though.

Anybody anywhere have any ideas....I'll listen to anyone and everyone at this point .

Thanks !


----------



## Inquisitor911 (Jun 2, 2006)

Now would be a great time to switch from Internet Explorer to FireFox.


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

billybkool said:


> What in the wide, wide world of sports is going on with You Tube ???? Didn't Google just dump close to 200 million bucks into it ?
> 
> I've been on You Tube for a year with zero problems but suddenly today, every time I hit 'Browse' to choose a video to upload, IE6 crashes in however many windows it's opened in, one or more...doesn't matter, they all crash. When I try to use their Help forum to email them MY question ( not the predigested pablum they put on their USELESS Help page), it crashes again !!!!! Everything is fine until I try to upload and it causes the IE crash and I've been uploading in the past with ZERO problems. I've tried clearing the cache and re-enabling cookies but nothing helps...any ideas other than a belated piece of advice to Google to hang onto that 165 Million ?????
> 
> Thanks


Have you tried updating to Ie7


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Blackmirror said:


> Have you tried updating to Ie7


Is IE7 fairly bug free? I'm leary of M$ upgrades!


----------



## billybkool (Sep 22, 2007)

Me too !

I wonder if converting these files to another format and putting them into a folder separate from unconverted files would help ? I'd hate to spend half a C-note for software that won't fix it but I'm getting varied degrees of success converting with freeware available through a cursory Google search. One coverter wouldn't work with these files because the audio was compressed but that shouldn't cause a crash simply by opening a folder that had some of these files in it .......would it ?


----------



## guitar (Jan 15, 2006)

mediacoder to convert update your ie or use firefox this should work [it still works for me]


----------



## lustmyeyes (Oct 27, 2007)

Mine will start to upload.. look like its working.. only the bars on the uploader won't go green. 
I wait for like ages.. and the little bar down the bottom of IE is full..
My IE says its working and everythings all good.. but then... 

*Flash Player has encountered a problem and needs to close*
*Internet Explorer has stopped working.. searching for solutions*

And everything closes and I lose everything, not to mention wasting my time waiting!!

Please help.


----------

